# need help with lcd tv



## eonblue222 (Dec 27, 2009)

i have a vizio vw42l fhdtv 10a. when i turn it on it flickers and the volume sound cuts in and out. it only kinda goes away when i turn the backlight to 0.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like you may be having problems with the Inverter power supply to the backlight. Might just require replacement capacitors, might require more.

If you know nothing about Electronics and / or Electrical safety, Please take it to a reputable repair person.


----------

